# All four missing activists including Salman Haider return home



## Musafir117

Breaking news
As per police missing Bolger Suleman Haider got back home last night around 8:00. 
WTH 
Ary News


----------



## Musafir117

Musafir117 said:


> Breaking news
> As per police missing Bolger Suleman Haider got back home last night around 8:00.
> WTH
> Ary News


@Zibago


----------



## Kompromat

This explains everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Goenitz

now he must clarify who is 'real' admin of teh page.. anyway he will be remained under threat from all sides..
we always hear of illiterate emotional/fools who blow themselves on the misinformation they have been fed, if salman is the real admin, then it is one 'educated' fool...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

I don't think Salman Haider is associated with Bhensa. Other fellow was.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Horus said:


> This explains everything.
> 
> View attachment 372621
> 
> View attachment 372622



Why that bitch is poking nose into this? She is not concerned party over here...

These guys must be monitored if they are on payroll of another intelligence agency...

I hate these buffoons, make their country tamasha in front of whole world...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Musafir117

FalconsForPeace said:


> I don't think Salman Haider is associated with Bhensa. Other fellow was.


That is the all debate about it If he isn't then who is the Bhensa.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Musafir117 said:


> That is the all debate about it If he isn't then who is the Bhensa.


Ip traced was India. But Mullah gone crazy just becaue these activists are secular, they again uses religion to punish opponents without giving any evidence, and they(Molvi tolla) spread misinformation to take revenge against opponents.
This is extremism!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyde

I hope he is given adequate security and he is not killed by nuts

I am sure he must have been investigated thoroughly and likely that his connection with bhensa couldn't have been established

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

It's Salman Haider







https://www.google.com.pk/amp/s/www...g-blogger-activist-Salman-Haider-returns-home



Zaki said:


> I hope he is given adequate security and he is not killed by nuts
> 
> I am sure he must have been investigated thoroughly and likely that his connection with bhensa couldn't have been established



I like his poetry .. Lol

Tu bhi kafir mein bhi kafir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Ip traced was India. But Mullah gone crazy just becaue these activists are secular, they again uses religion to punish opponents without giving any evidence, and they(Molvi tolla) spread misinformation to take revenge against opponents.
> This is extremism!!


Anyone got upset after reading that pages( I read here someone post ) first thought come in my mind was it's can't be from a Muslim however he dislike religion or LaDeen! Wallaho Aalam


----------



## Tipu7

Either he will flee to foreign country and keep beating hate full propaganda or he will be gunned down by any random person in random place at random time.

His @$$ is already wiped enough to bring his mind to right track, but the damage he & his acolytes have done will cast him & his followers serious price.............

And He will deserve that price IMO 

(Any ''mis guided'' or ''semi guided'' PDF member better don't quote me to demand any solid proof or blame me for my radical thoughts)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Simple Solution put the idiots in Jail !!! Or deport them all out to TRUMP

TRUMP can give them all a job in this company he needs refugess I heard

So-called activist never heard a single act of social service done from these idiots claiming to be social workers jack asses

Pakistan should shut down all the "TV channels getting funding from foreign countries" just like how Trump wants to insure no funding for politcians come from outside USA

_"Definition of an activist is someone who actually does some ground level work with people and improves their lives not sit on his bum and write blogs"

_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tipu7 said:


> Either he will flee to foreign country and keep beating hate full propaganda or he will be gunned down by any random person in random place at random time.
> 
> His @$$ is already wiped enough to bring his mind to right track, but the damage he & his acolytes have done will cast him & his followers serious price.............
> 
> And He will deserve that price IMO
> 
> (Any ''mis guided'' or ''semi guided'' PDF member better don't quote me to demand any solid proof or blame me for my radical thoughts)



What hateful propaganda ? Have you see read his poetry ...? At max he criticises the trades or should I say the abusers of religion .. The pol mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## somebozo

Why is Christine Fair poking nose in domestic matter.?? What does it mean by "we enabled this" ??

These bloggers and NGO might be front for secret intelligence ops?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Horus said:


> This explains everything.
> 
> View attachment 372621
> 
> View attachment 372622




What does the bitch means "we" enabled this lol so its a foreign run operation. Just sad really sad this lady seeks so much attention , does she has no job ?

Pakistan should just simple "BAN" the ip of the questinable sites where the idiots run their operations from

Or report the IPs to International ISP , where the site is hosted and report it as criminal site / hate crime. Inciting hate (For groups like Bhensa etc )

Otherwise we really need to ask all these "SO CALLED " activist , what exactly do they do for social work , that they are activist for ? before they start calling themselves activist ?


Angelina Jones is an activist she goes helps poor kids , refugees etc (Agree with that statement)

Leonardo di caprio talks about climate change (Agree with that statement)
Some rock artist they do shows and promote message of anti war (Activism)

So this Bhansa person is writing hate speech articles, and this is not activism but hate speech


We should perhaps ask , a list of these activist so we can give them ample protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tipu7

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What hateful propaganda ? Have you see read his poetry ...? At max he criticises the trades or should I say the abusers of religion .. The pol mullahs.


Since 2009.

When very first pages were created.
First they attracted attention as ''Anti Taliban'' docrine. Which changed to ''Anti Islam'' then ''Anti army'' and finally ''Anti Pakistan''

You have seen nothing. Bcoz what ever people are seeing by searching on FB is very dilute content which was heavily edited the day these trolls went missing.

This network was blocked in past but they recovered, then it was blocked again and now its their third time.

Ninja Turtles were waiting for ''specific time'' to strike. If you notice the sequence you will realise that most of them were ''picked'' when they were on special visit to Pakistan as half of network is run by foreign Pakistanis.

Sadly one Lady from Canada slipped away, hopefully she will either come to right mind or we will have to block her approach for propaganda lobby network.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What hateful propaganda ? Have you see read his poetry ...?


What poetry? That Kafir Kafir Childish poem?
If you are focused on it, then it means you have seen nothing.....

Remember when a random Indian troll abused your female family members here on PDF? Same wordings were used about Prophet Muhammad PBUH, her wives, her followers, Quran & Islam by these ''activists'' & FB pages which were run by them directly or under their supervision ....

rest you are wise person.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Musafir117

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What hateful propaganda ? Have you see read his poetry ...? At max he criticises the trades or should I say the abusers of religion .. The pol mullahs.


lol sorry lit off topic but I like the photo of Ababeel I like that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

So we couldn't sustain the foreign pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

EnggineerShahjehan said:


> So we couldn't sustain the foreign pressure



Meanwhile, in another news: 

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1309014/back-business-punjab-withdraws-order-close-nonprofits/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Independant said:


> Shakal se tu charsi soar lagtaa hai...no doubt because of his sin lanat come to his face.



If ones face was a criteria a lot of people in this country and the world wouldn't make a cut...

Har Banda santosh nahi hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Farah Sohail said:


> Meanwhile, in another news:
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/1309014/back-business-punjab-withdraws-order-close-nonprofits/




Should deport them all out to Trump , put them all on a flight to USA and once they will get strip searched their senses will come to their heads and they will appreciate Pakistan bit more

Country reserves the right to close any organization suspected in actions that harm national interest of the nation

Anyorganization that starts with the term "SOUTH ASIA" you know it is Anti Pakistan becasue there is no such thing as South Asia !!!

If these activist (SO CALLED) are from South Asia , perhaps they should get a passport from this country called South Asia and live in that country called "South Asia" and run their organization in those areas

Furthermore there should be some investigation of the "financial" investors of these groups from where these groups are getting their FUNDING


There is only State of PAKISTAN, no such thing called "SOUTH ASIA"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Why that bitch is poking nose into this? She is not concerned party over here...
> 
> These guys must be monitored if they are on payroll of another intelligence agency...
> 
> I hate these buffoons, make their country tamasha in front of whole world...


liberal turds are connected! they call it being human!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tipu7 said:


> Since 2009.
> 
> When very first pages were created.
> First they attracted attention as ''Anti Taliban'' docrine. Which changed to ''Anti Islam'' then ''Anti army'' and finally ''Anti Pakistan''



And do you actually have any proof of salman haider being involved with those pages ? 






> You have seen nothing. Bcoz what ever people are seeing by searching on FB is very dilute content which was heavily edited the day these trolls went missing.



I actually followed those pages until they started the anti Islam and anti Pak campaign...





> This network was blocked in past but they recovered, then it was blocked again and now its their third time.
> 
> Ninja Turtles were waiting for ''specific time'' to strike. If you notice the sequence you will realise that most of them were ''picked'' when they were on special visit to Pakistan as half of network is run by foreign Pakistanis.
> 
> Sadly one Lady from Canada slipped away, hopefully she will either come to right mind or we will have to block her approach for propaganda lobby network.



What are you talking about?




> What poetry? That Kafir Kafir Childish poem?
> If you are focused on it, then it means you have seen nothing.....
> 
> Remember when a random Indian troll abused your female family members here on PDF? Same wordings were used about Prophet Muhammad PBUH, her wives, her followers, Quran & Islam by these ''activists'' & FB pages which were run by them directly or under their supervision ....
> 
> rest you are wise person.




How is that poem childish ? Mazhab farosh mullahs are ready to declare people kafir in a jiffy... Isn't that true ? You can't even publically criticise the asshole running Islamic conference chutiyapa who moronically even declared DNA/Forensic tests as haram.


As for the pages .. I know em very well.. But you have to prove that any person was involved with them.. Do you have proof ?

I don't know about Waqar Goraya.. But if he was involved than he should be prosecuted by the state through court of law... Not some illiterate mullah from 1/2 inch mosque who himself knows nothing about Islam inciting people to go commit acts of violence.. Or public vigilantes... Neither should anyone be declared wajib ul qatal or kafir by any nathu pathu.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## newb3e

off topic: but where is cyril almeida? he is back in pakistan?


----------



## Musafir117

Farah Sohail said:


> Meanwhile, in another news:
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/1309014/back-business-punjab-withdraws-order-close-nonprofits/


Don't understand in civilized societies like Pakistan make rules and laws to protect the interests of society or individuals to involve law enforcement agencies to move make solid case against culprits and bring them to public via justice department So everyone know their black deed and punish them. Why is punishment for the reasons are they paid what they did bad and society get a lesson that no one above the law Be careful to not break the law or rules. 
Why we so afraid to do that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

So, our state is surrendering to TV channels and facebooks pages. Sad day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*All four missing activists including Salman Haider return home*

All four Pakistani human rights activist who went missing a few days ago returned home here on Saturday morning.

Salman Haider, a university professor went missing on January 6 from Islamabad while blogger Ahmed Waqas Goraya and Asim Saeed went missing on January 4 from Lahore.

Another activist and blogger, Ahmed Raza Naseer disappeared on January 7 from Nankana Sahib city of Punjab.

They all returned to their homes on Saturday morning, according to Abb Takk news.

On the other hand, the families of Waqas Goraya and Salman Haider have not confirmed their return as yet however, Salman’s family confirmed his return.

According to an Islamabad-based journalist, Salman Haider returned home but was in custody of Islamabad police.

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pakistan/all-four-missing-activists-return-home/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Tipu7 said:


> Since 2009.
> 
> When very first pages were created.
> First they attracted attention as ''Anti Taliban'' docrine. Which changed to ''Anti Islam'' then ''Anti army'' and finally ''Anti Pakistan''
> 
> You have seen nothing. Bcoz what ever people are seeing by searching on FB is very dilute content which was heavily edited the day these trolls went missing.
> 
> This network was blocked in past but they recovered, then it was blocked again and now its their third time.
> 
> Ninja Turtles were waiting for ''specific time'' to strike. If you notice the sequence you will realise that most of them were ''picked'' when they were on special visit to Pakistan as half of network is run by foreign Pakistanis.
> 
> Sadly one Lady from Canada slipped away, hopefully she will either come to right mind or we will have to block her approach for propaganda lobby network.
> 
> 
> What poetry? That Kafir Kafir Childish poem?
> If you are focused on it, then it means you have seen nothing.....
> 
> Remember when a random Indian troll abused your female family members here on PDF? Same wordings were used about Prophet Muhammad PBUH, her wives, her followers, Quran & Islam by these ''activists'' & FB pages which were run by them directly or under their supervision ....
> 
> rest you are wise person.



By the way how did this group got famous no one ever heard of these so called activist , the only way they promoted themselves is thru the tweets and social network messages from the "Jibran" fella so his social network is indirectly promoting this site etc

Otherwise no one ever heard of these folks  poor Bhansa depending on his buddies in TV networks to promote his hate message

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

They should leave the country as soon as possible


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Independant said:


> Shakal se charsi soar lagtaa hai...no doubt because of his sin lanat come to his face.


Same people like you said "Noor" on face of Osama bin ladin, ghazi abdur Rasheed , and Hakeem ulaah mehsood After death

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well to be perfectly honest I never heard about any of this Bhansa guy unless it was on news , because I don't follow any major TV channel guy's tweets so was safe from the garbage

The real culprits are the folks , promoting the material on their tweets / social feeds quite simple to find out all the folks indirectly connected to the network follow the trail

There is quite a bit much hate on Muslim these days , so I rarely seek out such articles on net

However this particular case just became prominent as it was investigated by authorities , and rightfully so

If authorities have legitimate right to investigate by all means they should


----------



## R Wing

Independant said:


> Shakal se tu charsi soar lagtaa hai...no doubt because of his sin lanat come to his face.



@WAJsal 

No tolerance for hate crimes on this forum.


----------



## Tipu7

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And do you actually have any proof of salman haider being involved with those pages ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually followed those pages until they started the anti Islam and anti Pak campaign...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that poem childish ? Mazhab farosh mullahs are ready to declare people kafir in a jiffy... Isn't that true ? You can't even publically criticise the asshole running Islamic conference chutiyapa who moronically even declared DNA/Forensic tests as haram.
> 
> 
> As for the pages .. I know em very well.. But you have to prove that any person was involved with them.. Do you have proof ?
> 
> I don't know about Waqar Goraya.. But if he was involved than he should be prosecuted by the state through court of law... Not some illiterate mullah from 1/2 inch mosque who himself knows nothing about Islam inciting people to go commit acts of violence.. Or public vigilantes... Neither should anyone be declared wajib ul qatal or kafir by any nathu pathu.



I am not interested in any debate with you.

I have hinted enough for you to understand.

And don't talk about "court of law" & "justice" & "constitutional rights"
It's childish and you know why.

Several admins of certain social group were picked & disappeared under unknown circumstances. Their bodies were never found. This stuff never hit the electronic media as things were pretty hot back then. And those admins deserves this justice.

Those people were as worse as these are.
And if you are REALLY following this network since 2009 then you should know what I am talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Are you guys justifying people being randomly picked up by intelligence agencies for having a different opinion? Army's job is to protect the border not decide who is patriotic or not. This behaviour is not healthy for future of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well to be perfectly honest I never heard about any of this Bhansa guy unless it was on news , because I don't follow any major TV channel guy's tweets so was safe from the garbage
> 
> The real culprits are the folks , promoting the material on their tweets / social feeds quite simple to find out all the folks indirectly connected to the network follow the trail
> 
> There is quite a bit much hate on Muslim these days , so I rarely seek out such articles on net
> 
> However this particular case just became prominent as it was investigated by authorities , and rightfully so
> 
> If authorities have legitimate right to investigate by all means they should


These guys are sub branch a vast network which run many types of pages on FB. They have representation on electronic media but they present their ideology in much dilute way on TV. Almost every admin of this network is directly or in directly part of Civil society & Candle Mafia ...
Few are moderate, few are hate ful ....



Jaanbaz said:


> Are you guys justifying people being randomly picked up by intelligence agencies for having a different opinion? Army's job is to protect the border not decide who is patriotic or not. This behaviour is not healthy for future of Pakistan.


Not justifying any thing.
Telling how things work......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Tipu7 said:


> Since 2009.
> 
> When very first pages were created.
> First they attracted attention as ''Anti Taliban'' docrine. Which changed to ''Anti Islam'' then ''Anti army'' and finally ''Anti Pakistan''
> 
> You have seen nothing. Bcoz what ever people are seeing by searching on FB is very dilute content which was heavily edited the day these trolls went missing.
> 
> *This network was blocked in past but they recovered, then it was blocked again and now its their third time.
> 
> Ninja Turtles were waiting for ''specific time'' to strike. If you notice the sequence you will realise that most of them were ''picked'' when they were on special visit to Pakistan as half of network is run by foreign Pakistanis.*
> 
> Sadly one Lady from Canada slipped away, hopefully she will either come to right mind or we will have to block her approach for propaganda lobby network.
> 
> 
> .



Blocked then recovered? Ninja turtles were waiting for the right time..and then what they did? Now let them free..and these bhensa now came out victorious, and will be considered as champions of democracy and human rights..will do even worse blasphemey...

If. Ninja turtles nabbed them...either they shd have kept them forever, as missing persons...or prosecuted them in court... Now like husain haqqani, has become bolder after not getting punished in memogate, these bhensa will become even more vicious... For once , get someone punished

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What does the bitch means "we" enabled this



She is most probably referring to "US should have taught Pakistan a good lesson, if it had this wouldn't have happened". She can say this and we know why.


----------



## newb3e

Farah Sohail said:


> Blocked then recovered? Ninja turtles were waiting for the right time..and then what they did? Now let them free..and these bhensa now came out victorious, and will be considered as champions of democracy and human rights..will do even worse blasphemey...
> 
> If. Nina turtles nabbed them...either they shd have kept them forever, as missing persons...or prosecuted them in court... Now like husain haqqani, has become bolder after not getting punished in memogate, these bhensa will become even more vicious... For once , get someone punished


Punishment for some reaaon is not part of jistice system in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well in all honesty don't care about that particular lady , just a nobody

Sometimes folks like that are just better left to rot in their own hate


----------



## I.R.A

This habit of ignoring enemies with big mouths won't solve the issues but rather complicate an already complicated situation.

Yesterday I read Nisar saying "Pakistan is going through darkest phase of its history" ............. well that seemed a bit misplaced statement considering what we have gone through the last decade.


----------



## Mrc

Well either dont pick people up or u dont return them ... this will be counter productive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

We must wait what version of kidnapping the bhensas will give to the media before we should comment.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tipu7 said:


> I am not interested in any debate with you.
> 
> I have hinted enough for you to understand.
> 
> And don't talk about "court of law" & "justice" & "constitutional rights"




Without them you are worse then Somalia and not even a state.. Rather a group of savages.. So yes I will talk about them .. So stop being childish.


> It's childish and you know why.



Till now you haven't been able to prove anything.. Calling for violence and disregarding laws and so on is being childish not asking for them.


> Several admins of certain social group were picked & disappeared under unknown circumstances. Their bodies were never found. This stuff never hit the electronic media as things were pretty hot back then. And those admins deserves this justice.


And how do yo know that?

Also let me remind you that there are several anti Islam and anti Pak pages whose admins are still there and are still runing..

It's very naive how people here are so blatantly accusing the state of kidnapping .. How are you any better than those page admins .. After all they accuse the state of the dumbest things too.



> Those people were as worse as these are.
> And if you are REALLY following this network since 2009 then you should know what I am talking about.



And for the hundredth time I'm asking you to reel us if you have ANY PROOF linking salmon haider to those pages? And if you do.. Why aren't you going to the police? Or do you prefer mob violence and vigilantes over law of the land?



Mrc said:


> Well either dont pick people up or u dont return them ... this will be counter productive



How did that turn out in Balochistan? Only accelerated the insurgency ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

FalconsForPeace said:


> *All four missing activists including Salman Haider return home*
> 
> All four Pakistani human rights activist who went missing a few days ago returned home here on Saturday morning.
> 
> Salman Haider, a university professor went missing on January 6 from Islamabad while blogger Ahmed Waqas Goraya and Asim Saeed went missing on January 4 from Lahore.
> 
> Another activist and blogger, Ahmed Raza Naseer disappeared on January 7 from Nankana Sahib city of Punjab.
> 
> They all returned to their homes on Saturday morning, according to Abb Takk news.
> 
> On the other hand, the families of Waqas Goraya and Salman Haider have not confirmed their return as yet however, Salman’s family confirmed his return.
> 
> According to an Islamabad-based journalist, Salman Haider returned home but was in custody of Islamabad police.
> 
> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pakistan/all-four-missing-activists-return-home/



Their return is good news indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadKid

Magic isn't it?

Where's IP Man (Dr liquat)?


----------



## YeBeWarned

is there any Prove that they were held by Intelligence Agencies ?


----------



## Tipu7

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Till now you haven't been able to prove anything.. Calling for violence and disregarding laws and so on is being childish not asking for them.


I am not here to prove any thing. I am not bound to prove any thing. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Without them you are worse then Somalia and not even a state.. Rather a group of savages.. So yes I will talk about them .. So stop being childish.



You didn't pick my point. So leave it. I am talking in specific terms, you are taking it in general terms.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And for the hundredth time I'm asking you to reel us if you have ANY PROOF linking salmon haider to those pages? And if you do.. Why aren't you going to the police? Or do you prefer mob violence and vigilantes over law of the land?



Don't get carried away bro. Even if I have proof or eye witness or ex member of their network, I will not be naive enough to share it here or will visit police station? Will I?




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And how do yo know that?
> 
> Also let me remind you that there are several anti Islam and anti Pak pages whose admins are still there and are still runing..
> 
> It's very naive how people here are so blatantly accusing the state of kidnapping .. How are you any better than those page admins .. After all they accuse the state of the dumbest things too.




Is this statement true ?

''You came to know about their network only month ago, but for sake of winning an argument you are acting like you are following them from past decade'' .................



Starlord said:


> is there any Prove that they were held by Intelligence Agencies ?



Many things are not bound on proof.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Tipu7 said:


> Many things are not bound on proof.



lets beat them with the game they like to play all the time .. Proof so lets ask them to prove that Intelligence Agencies held them , obviously Personal Testimonies are not acceptable haha


----------



## Sugarcane

100 jootay, 100 piyaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.A. Khan

All of these animals should be in jail and tried. They should be put on exit control list to give a lesson that any islamhater who insults islamic symbols will face law or else if these ppl are let go, in future this is going to create more Mumtaz qadri and feeling of helplessness that its ok to malign islam for foreign funded mafia.


----------



## SQ8

Looks like embassy pressure paid off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Looks like usual case of sectarian black mail.


----------



## sady

Oscar said:


> Looks like embassy pressure paid off


One word 'spineless'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Let's see what they have to say about abduction/disappearing. Many forces are waiting for the detail that can jump on the guns against rivals while looking at the trend, Candle Mafia including media houses like Geo etc will be expecting something against State/PA most probably to satisfy the ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

The Eagle said:


> Candle Mafia including media houses like Geo etc will be expecting something against State/PA most probably to satisfy the ego.


Candle mafia is still better than people holding guns.


----------



## django

Their is nothing but pure hatred and vindictiveness in his face, pure evil I say!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Candle mafia is still better than people holding guns.



Well both are different types of killing machines and can do similar damage as desired in their own way. NGO's are not such innocent the way the few of us think about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

Released them after accusing them of blasphemy? That's a death sentence in it's self. Well done guys, you have saved the nation!


----------



## Bossman

He has a munhooz face

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Who is that *ONE*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

He 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What hateful propaganda ? Have you see read his poetry ...? At max he criticises the trades or should I say the abusers of religion .. The pol mullahs.


pOsted mulitple blasphemous posts about prophet(pbuh)'s marraige to hazrat aisha(ra) and he called islam a khooni mazhab, search ur soul if u can tolerate that u hypocritte...

Edi


Tipu7 said:


> Since 2009.
> 
> When very first pages were created.
> First they attracted attention as ''Anti Taliban'' docrine. Which changed to ''Anti Islam'' then ''Anti army'' and finally ''Anti Pakistan''
> 
> You have seen nothing. Bcoz what ever people are seeing by searching on FB is very dilute content which was heavily edited the day these trolls went missing.
> 
> This network was blocked in past but they recovered, then it was blocked again and now its their third time.
> 
> Ninja Turtles were waiting for ''specific time'' to strike. If you notice the sequence you will realise that most of them were ''picked'' when they were on special visit to Pakistan as half of network is run by foreign Pakistanis.
> 
> Sadly one Lady from Canada slipped away, hopefully she will either come to right mind or we will have to block her approach for propaganda lobby network.
> 
> 
> What poetry? That Kafir Kafir Childish poem?
> If you are focused on it, then it means you have seen nothing.....
> 
> Remember when a random Indian troll abused your female family members here on PDF? Same wordings were used about Prophet Muhammad PBUH, her wives, her followers, Quran & Islam by these ''activists'' & FB pages which were run by them directly or under their supervision ....
> 
> rest you are wise person.


edit her to his, see ur post again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Apparently, the title of this thread is incorrect as of now. The missing activists have called home, but they have still not been allowed to return home by their abductors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awan68 said:


> He
> 
> pOsted mulitple blasphemous posts about prophet(pbuh)'s marraige to hazrat aisha(ra) and he called islam a khooni mazhab, search ur soul if u can tolerate that u hypocritte...
> 
> Edi
> 
> edit her to his, see ur post again...



So I'm a hypocrite for asking for proof linking salman haider to that page?

What are you ? 15 year old on her first periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolf

Tipu7 said:


> Either he will flee to foreign country and keep beating hate full propaganda or he will be gunned down by any random person in random place at random time.
> 
> His @$$ is already wiped enough to bring his mind to right track, but the damage he & his acolytes have done will cast him & his followers serious price.............
> 
> And He will deserve that price IMO
> 
> (Any ''mis guided'' or ''semi guided'' PDF member better don't quote me to demand any solid proof or blame me for my radical thoughts)


These men should not be allowed to leave the country like cyril. If they are guilty, they should be prosecuted as per law.
It is humiliation for agencies ( if they picked these men), that agencies had to release them. If guilty, then these men should have been killed and dumped. Very strange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak-Soldier said:


> We do have sisters! pay some respect


My post is directly towards the guy not sisters.



> And I know why you love this Bhensa admin Salman Haider so much...


I asked for proof linking him or others to those pages.. This is like the 10th time I'm asking for proof .

Unlike you my friend I'm not really a secterian chutiya.


> For you kind information he is an atheist and not follow Shiaism any more.



He can be a Scientologist as far as I'm concerned.. Doesn't prove him to be the admin of those pages now does it?

Now quote me when or if u have proof linking people to such pages and not mere ..., My multiple I'd friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

I hope they atleast castrate them before sending them home...

They will become immedite tarek fatehs ...will be scooped up by west.... now with trump in power they are a real propoganda assets...

When sent back they must have blasphemy cases registered against them and handed over to police


----------



## Musafir117

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My post is directly towards the guy not sisters.
> 
> 
> I asked for proof linking him or others to those pages.. This is like the 10th time I'm asking for proof .
> 
> Unlike you my friend I'm not really a secterian chutiya.
> 
> 
> He can be a Scientologist as far as I'm concerned.. Doesn't prove him to be the admin of those pages now does it?
> 
> Now quote me when or if u have proof linking people to such pages and not mere ..., My multiple I'd friend.


My humble opinion in this is very clear and loud, from this incident we opened a gate for zombies again be it PDF they ( Lal masjid brigade + LeJ hard core anti miniorties specially Shia sect ) biting anyone to take advantage of situation. 
First they start with name of liberal secular than they change into Shia liberal etc and I'm surprised how PDF admin watching all this happening like they don't care much as traffic flown good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> My humble opinion in this is very clear and loud, from this incident we opened a gate for zombies again be it PDF they ( Lal masjid brigade + LeJ hard core anti miniorties specially Shia sect ) biting anyone to take advantage of situation.
> First they start with name of liberal secular than they change into Shia liberal etc and I'm surprised how PDF admin watching all this happening like they don't care much as traffic flown good.


My issue with them is not their sect pr that bs but what they said about Pakistan if they really are admins of bhensa they dont deserve to be free


----------



## Musafir117

Zibago said:


> My issue with them is not their sect pr that bs but what they said about Pakistan if they really are admins of bhensa they dont deserve to be free


Brother Zibago I'm not counting you in zombies I had only two concerns regarding with this incident. Implement the Law or let's bet a law less society be TTP LeJ or agencies me and you settle our disputes by ourselves. Second is the Suleman Haider is/was admin of that filthy page? I'm asking coz I don't know even you don't know either. 
And about zombies attack I'm stand on my point they unleashed to take advantage of the situation HERE or else. Peace


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> Brother Zibago I'm not counting you in zombies I had only two concerns regarding with this incident. Implement the Law or let's bet a law less society be TTP LeJ or agencies me and you settle our disputes by ourselves. Second is the Suleman Haider is/was admin of that filthy page? I'm asking coz I don't know even you don't know either.
> And about zombies attack I'm stand on my point they unleashed to take advantage of the situation HERE or else. Peace


The page was closed few hours before they were arrested I dont think it was a coincidence
I think they are responsible we had a Tarik Fateh they were future Tarik Fateh,s


----------



## Shahji313

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Ip traced was India. But Mullah gone crazy just becaue these activists are secular, they again uses religion to punish opponents without giving any evidence, and they(Molvi tolla) spread misinformation to take revenge against opponents.
> This is extremism!!


Trust me.. If any one of them is associated in real then they deserves Death..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Zibago said:


> The page was closed few hours before they were arrested I dont think it was a coincidence
> I think they are responsible we had a Tarik Fateh they were future Tarik Fateh,s


There is big difference between think and imagination and facts. Or we be judge jury justice and don't need the law of the land, that filthy page make me sad as well but I can't be awan or shahji or a a khan or khaffee and other zombies to start bite passers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> There is big difference between think and imagination and facts. Or we be judge jury justice and don't need the law of the land, that filthy page make me sad as well but I can't be awan or shahji or a a khan or khaffee and other zombies to start bite passers.


Timing is everything as closure of pages we shortly followed by arrests of these three this point alone raises questions on whether they really were innocent like some like Marvi and Jibran (friends of bhensa) said earlier


----------



## Awan68

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So I'm a hypocrite for asking for proof linking salman haider to that page?
> 
> What are you ? 15 year old on her first periods.


U people proved it ur selves how he was linked to bhensa, u started protesting that salman haider was picked up for blasphemy, if hewas not connected to bhensa than why all the topi drama by liberals as to how salman haider was picked up for blasphmey, and lol the period remark did u pick that up from the departed, u dont drink cranberry juice do u
?


----------



## monitor

Musafir117 said:


> Breaking news
> As per police missing Bolger Suleman Haider got back home last night around 8:00.
> WTH
> Ary News



They were taken by ISI or any other govt. agency . If they were taken by Mullah then probably they wouldn't return alive . same thing happening to Bangladesh only diffrence is in our part only opposition activist are vanished or killed in fake crossfire . 



Horus said:


> This explains *everything.*
> 
> View attachment 372621
> 
> View attachment 372622



This incident explain two things clear so called secularist atheist anti Islamist have huge support and backing by west and US have strong influence on Pak security establishment .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awan68 said:


> U people proved it ur selves how he was linked to bhensa,




Not me... Infact my POV has been very clear on the issue since day one.



> u started protesting that salman haider was picked up for blasphemy, if hewas not connected to bhensa than why all the topi drama by liberals as to how salman haider was picked up for blasphmey, and lol the period remark did u pick that up from the departed



I never did.. I merely stated that if there is proof of these people being involved in blasphemy.. It is the state that has the right to charge and sentence then lawfully.. Not maja, gama or any other merchant of religion..

You start this trend of charging people for things like blasphemy and start inviting mob justice than it won't be late when you yourself are at the receiving end.... All anybody has to do is cry blasphemy and you are dead.


> , u dont drink cranberry juice do u
> ?



nah water or some orange juice would be nice... Don't drink neither into fancy stuff like cranberries etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

One of the said missing is outta Pakistan, his family confirmed, if ISI had taken them, than how come he is outta country, may be they DHL him......


----------



## AZMAT 9211

Agr ye salman haider clean hai to is mamlay pay humari so called secular or libral media nay itne confusion q creat ke. 
sab say phlay news chali k salman haider name ka ek poet kidnap ho gaya hai.
phr ap k kuch so called liberal anchor and analyst nay ye kaha k ye shakhs or es k sathe army k khilaf bat kr rahay thy ya un logo ke zuban may army ko us asal face dekha rahay thy jo sirf unhe ko nazar ata hai.
phr kch programs may kaha gaya in logo k khilaf PAKISTAN Defence site pay propaganda keya ja raha phr confusion.
and koe b channel es pay sahi say baat ni kar raha tha.
Phr ORYA MAQBOL JAN and AMIR LIAQUAT k shows say pata chala k ye log kya kr rahay thy.
ab ek alag jang start ho gae


----------



## Well.wisher

He should be provided security . 
If a nutcase kills him I'm already telling my islam is not responsible for this , so stop your bashing on islam .


----------



## AZMAT 9211

Mayra mana hai k ye log involve thy or hain.
or agr ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN in liberals or secular ka kch ni krte to.
In logo k sth b wohi hoga jo salman taser k sth hoa.
or ye kam wohi MUSLIMS karain gay jinko kuch "nuts" nuts kah rahay hain.
baat simpel hai jb tk bhansa jesay pages k admin rahain ga MUMTAZ QADRI b bantay rahain gay.
qK MUSALMAN sab kuch tolerate kr sakta hai par HAZOOR PAK ke ghustakhe ni.
or baqi baat ye hai k ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN may affront of ourtt ho to foran case banta hai or affront of PROPHET(S.A.W) ho to freedom speech or pata ni kya kya laya jat hai bech may Q?
ISLAMIC hat do start may say phr.
or hai kya ye freedom of speech or ye sirf hum pay hi q musalat ke jate hai humaray deen ko bura khna maray RASOOL(S.A.W) ko bura khna ye freedom of speech hai.
jao or jews ko ye khdo k HITLER nay tmhy sahe mara tha laga k rakh dain gy wo.
or agr freedom of speech dane hai to freedom of action b do lag pata jaa ga kya faida hota hai freedom of speech ka.



Well.wisher said:


> He should be provided security .
> If a nutcase kills him I'm already telling my islam is not responsible for this , so stop your bashing on islam .


Why should we protect them?
And
who is saying our ISLAM is responsible for this.its them who will be responsible for their death.
what do you mean by nutcase??????


----------



## Well.wisher

AZMAT 9211 said:


> what do you mean by nutcase??????


You !


----------



## M. Sarmad

Musafir117 said:


> My humble opinion in this is very clear and loud, from this incident we opened a gate for zombies again be it PDF they ( Lal masjid brigade + LeJ hard core anti miniorties specially Shia sect ) biting anyone to take advantage of situation.
> First they start with name of liberal secular than they change into Shia liberal etc and I'm surprised how PDF admin watching all this happening like they don't care much as traffic flown good.



The PDF management was spearheading the hate/propaganda campaign on social media against Salman Haider and other bloggers, falsely accusing them of committing blasphemy (A charge/allegation categorically rejected/dismissed by the interior ministry) and openly inciting violence against them ... A lot of right wing religious extremists (on PDF, and also on electronic media) and bigots have shown their true colours ... They have no respect for rule of law, Pakistan Constitution, human rights or even human lives ... They want all those who refuse to accept thier extremist (mis)interpretation of Islam banned/silenced/killed ... We as a nation have become insanely radicalized and extremely intolerant.


----------



## Well.wisher

They say .. 

When you're full hatred against the one who's the rehma for this dunia and aakhirat and you spew hate against him and instead of sending salaam you curse him ( nauzubillah ) your face portrays your heart's dirt . You're cursed by all world , you're cursed by God , you're cursed by angels , you're cursed by momineen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salarsikander

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Apparently, the title of this thread is incorrect as of now. The missing activists have called home, but they have still not been allowed to return home by their abductors.


I wonder why a case has not been filed in court ?


----------



## Sully3

these guys were pussies/keyboard warriors, the agencies were never going to kill them. the plan was always to return them after a few days of isolation, strong words and few slaps. i think the agencies wanted to scare them from making any more posts. 

The agencies agenda that such posts on social media can influence society at large is very true after Trump gets elected in america as president after having a campaign based on fake news and lies on Facebook. the agencies are very worried about how these pages effect the mentality of the general population. 

Though i don't think the agencies thought the backlash from the media would be so huge, they thought most people would agree that what these 4 were doing was wrong.


----------



## AZMAT 9211

Well.wisher said:


> You !


0k. 
ye ap ka nazarya hai.
kch logo ke nazar may may extremist b ban jao ga shayad.or shayad kch log mjh kc banned organizatin ka worker b samjhain to may kya.
I rally don't care.
may jo smjhta wo kaha may nay apnay nutcase smjha mjh to ye apke smjh

[QUOTE="Azlan Haider, post: 9153791, member: 150591"
bro extremist hotay kn hain kya meaning hai extremism ke .
aj tk smjh ni aya mjh es mulk may extremism k mean.


----------



## django

Well.wisher said:


> View attachment 372859
> 
> 
> They say ..
> 
> When you're full hatred against the one who's the rehma for this dunia and aakhirat and you spew hate against him and instead of sending salaam you curse him ( nauzubillah ) your face portrays your heart's dirt . You're cursed by all world , you're cursed by God , you're cursed by angels , you're cursed by momineen.


True, his evil face says it all, it is a face of nightmares.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

AZMAT 9211 said:


> 0k.
> ye ap ka nazarya hai.
> kch logo ke nazar may may extremist b ban jao ga shayad.or shayad kch log mjh kc banned organizatin ka worker b samjhain to may kya.
> I rally don't care.
> may jo smjhta wo kaha may nay apnay nutcase smjha mjh to ye apke smjh



Baat ye ha k is ko apny haal pe chor do . 
Na is pe fatwa do na is ko maarny ki koshish karo .

Jab kisi maamlay ko Allah k supurd kar dia jae to be shak Allah behtreen insaaf or jaaiz saza dene wala ha . 

Hum sub k samny ye ruswa hua , zaleel hua poori dunia k samny . Bus yeh kafi ha . Baqi Allah jane Allah ka insaaf jane . 

Hum apny aimaal pe nazar daalte hain bajae ek shakhs ko itna discuss krne ko . 

Aap sub musalman apny nabi saww par durood bhejo , salaam bhejo , apny nabi k gun gaao, apny nabi ki sunNat or akhkaq ko apnao . 

Humen ese dekh k ye log khud hi sharminda hojaen gae , kia pata kisi k dil me ye dekh k islam ki shama jag jae phir se . 
Bus esi Baton ko chor do .



django said:


> True, his evil face says it all, it is a face of nightmares.Kudos



Sir when you say salaam on our prophet saww , your heart and face is filled with noor and pleasant but when you do opposite and become friend of shetan, you become like shetan . 

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...H_DjdDBhiv2dG2iaQ&sig2=HImRz9Ht__vU9rZLdCOICw

Here's a beautiful naat .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*English is the official language of this forum. Please do not write in Urdu or you may be banned

Thank you*


----------



## django

Well.wisher said:


> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-gqY_B-ROw&ved=0ahUKEwjWz7afz-fRAhUHfRoKHY9aB0gQwqsBCBkwAA&usg=AFQjCNFFet8XyKty1H_DjdDBhiv2dG2iaQ&sig2=HImRz9Ht__vU9rZLdCOICw
> 
> Here's a beautiful naat .


Nice share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZMAT 9211

Sully3 said:


> Any proof!!!!!!
> kis bunyad pay koe b ye kh sakta hai in logo ko agencies nay uthaya.
> kya pata khud ghaib ho gaa ho ye sb dekhanay k leye k hum to thek khtay thy islam baray may.
> ye log jb tak thy koe in ko janta ni tha na in k kamo ko but jasay hi ye log ghaib suddenly the situation changed now 80%
> people knows about them wo jo chahtay wohi howa.


----------



## AZMAT 9211

Well.wisher said:


> DO you know what SAHABA (R.A) do with such peoples who say words like that for OUR PROPHET(S.A.W)/???





Zaki said:


> *English is the official language of this forum. Please do not write in Urdu or you may be banned
> 
> Thank you*


WELL MY FRIEND URDU IS THE OFFICIAL LANGUAGE IN PAKISTAN.


----------



## Well.wisher

Do you know what prophet saww did to such people who called him with bad words ? @AZMAT 9211 do you know what prophet did to such people who misbehaved with him in taaif? 

*He forgave them !! and prayed for them even when Jibrael a.s was hurt seeing his prophet saww in such state . He asked prophet saww to allow him to crush them but prophet saww said NO ! 
Prophet saww forgave them brother ! This is our prophet saww! ! The perfect example of rehma and maghfirat! 
*
I am saying this to you leave this matter to Allah , he'll deal with them perfectly . Just leave them and you better improve your life !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZMAT 9211

Well.wisher said:


> Do you know what prophet saww did to such people who called him with bad words ? @AZMAT 9211 do you know what prophet did to such people who misbehaved with him in taaif?
> 
> *He forgave them !! and prayed for them even when Jibrael a.s was hurt seeing his prophet saww in such state . He asked prophet saww to allow him to crush them but prophet saww said NO !
> Prophet saww forgave them brother ! This is our prophet saww! ! The perfect example of rehma and maghfirat!
> *
> I am saying this to you leave this matter to Allah , he'll deal with them perfectly . Just leave them and you better improve your life !


BECAUSE OUR PROPHET(S.A.W) IS RAHMAT TALIL ALAMIN


----------



## Well.wisher

AZMAT 9211 said:


> BECAUSE OUR PROPHET(S.A.W) IS RAHMAT TALIL ALAMIN



Indeed he is rehmat for all dunia and akhirah. 
So friend just leave this matter and don't waste yourself in hate and useless discussions . 
Follow his footsteps and be like him ( saww )


----------



## AZMAT 9211

YOU REMIND ME LAST SENTENCES OF SYED BILAL ALISHA SAHAB I LISTENED IN THE MAHFIL. 
HE SAID 
THERE ARE STILL INDUSTRIES WHICH PRODUCES THE LOVERS OF PROPHET(S.A.W).
BUT THEY AR PREPARING FOR ANOTHER BIG BATTLE.
SO WAIT


----------



## Well.wisher

AZMAT 9211 said:


> YOU REMIND ME LAST SENTENCES OF SYED BILAL ALISHA SAHAB I LISTENED IN THE MAHFIL.
> HE SAID
> THERE ARE STILL INDUSTRIES WHICH PRODUCES THE LOVERS OF PROPHET(S.A.W).
> BUT THEY AR PREPARING FOR ANOTHER BIG BATTLE.
> SO WAIT



I didn't understand you brother .


----------



## AZMAT 9211

HE POINTS TO THE BATTLE BETWEEN MUSLIMS AND KHARGE AFTER THE ZAHOR OF IMAM MAHDI.
THEREFORE HE SAID WAIT.
AND THATS WHY I M WAITING.THEY WILL BE FINISHED ONCE AND FOR ALL .



Well.wisher said:


> I didn't understand you brother .


SORRY SISTER I CANT DO ANYTHING I NOT GOOD WITH ENGLISH.


----------



## Well.wisher

AZMAT 9211 said:


> HE POINTS TO THE BATTLE BETWEEN MUSLIMS AND KHARGE AFTER THE ZAHOR OF IMAM MAHDI.
> THEREFORE HE SAID WAIT.
> AND THATS WHY I M WAITING.THEY WILL BE FINISHED ONCE AND FOR ALL .
> 
> 
> .


In sha Allah . Zaroor 

Ek din poori dunia me islam ka kalmaah hoga . 

Har insaan hmare nabi saww ki hamd o sanaa kare ga . 


AZMAT 9211 said:


> SORRY SISTER I CANT DO ANYTHING I NOT GOOD WITH ENGLISH.



No problem .
Spend some time in forum and talk english . It'll improve a bit .


----------



## Spring Onion

django said:


> True, his evil face says it all, it is a face of nightmares.Kudos



can you post that tweet of Christian fair somehow i lost track of that. saw it last night here on pdf .

Thanks


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Ip traced was India. But Mullah gone crazy just becaue these activists are secular, they again uses religion to punish opponents without giving any evidence, and they(Molvi tolla) spread misinformation to take revenge against opponents.
> This is extremism!!


Stop bringing Mullah, Molvi into everything, you people start crying when someone mentions your "desi liberalism".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Spring Onion said:


> can you post that tweet of Christian fair somehow i lost track of that. saw it last night here on pdf .
> 
> Thanks


I think you got me mixed up with someone else sir........however this re-tweet from the crass Christine Fair is perfectly sensible

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825477391917150208


----------



## Tipu7

Well.wisher said:


> Do you know what prophet saww did to such people who called him with bad words ? @AZMAT 9211 do you know what prophet did to such people who misbehaved with him in taaif?
> 
> *He forgave them !! and prayed for them even when Jibrael a.s was hurt seeing his prophet saww in such state . He asked prophet saww to allow him to crush them but prophet saww said NO !
> Prophet saww forgave them brother ! This is our prophet saww! ! The perfect example of rehma and maghfirat!
> *
> I am saying this to you leave this matter to Allah , he'll deal with them perfectly . Just leave them and you better improve your life !


Study hard and study more.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Will they face any Justice ??


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Tipu7 said:


> Sadly one Lady from Canada slipped away, hopefully she will either come to right mind or we will have to block her approach for propaganda lobby network


are you talking about this one??
https://twitter.com/KhanAyesha23


----------

